# Tinting to help the A/C



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

First, let me say I'm not a fan of tinting my car windows, but I am considering a small amount of tint to help the A/C. I'm looking at 5-10% max tint. Will 5% reduce the solar radiation enough to help the A/C?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

In addition to that, If you are like me traveling North in the evening, I know I get blinded by the sun setting! I think tinting would be an additional benefit! I have yet to tint also so I cannot answer you initial question.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Ober, make sure you do some research on this. Most window tint places will sell you dyed film with uv protection. 

I have formula one pinnacle nano ceramic tint. Amazing heat rejection properties. But do some research before you waste your money. 

I have AirBlue 80 on my windshield, almost totally clear and blocks about 40% of heat. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

BTW 5% tint is the darkest you can get. Also remember look at that little tag in the low right corner of all your windows, the factory glass is already 70% tint. you need to find out what is legal where you live, my state changed the laws and now all I can have is 55% front, 35% rear(used to be 35% front 20% rear). 

I have a sunshade in the rear and both rear side windows that makes allot of difference.


EDIT: no tint of film is legal on the windshield here.


----------



## Ranger_Giltrow (May 25, 2013)

I got 20% on the rear windows and driver and passenger window and with the all black interior and black leather it helps out so much. I honestly couldn't get into my car before without letting the heat escape. Now I can jump right in and be on my way. Make sure you go with the premium tint though, it should have a lifetime warranty for whoever puts it in for you. You can save some money with the cheaper stuff but it will begin to peel and look like crap after a few years or maybe less.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not a fan of tinting any windows or are you concerned about visibility? 
If it's visibility I'd do at least the back windows and the windshield strip. I think you can bring the fronts to 35% and still have good visibility.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm not a fan of tinting, but when our office was "tinted" the office became much more livable, especially in the afternoons. I'm looking for the lightest additional tint I can get that will assist in keeping the car cooler. When I said 5% I was referring to 5% darker than the stock windows - sides and rear only. I definitely don't want to touch the windshield. Thanks for the replies - if I can find something that's clear in the visible light range but blocks UV-B and IR (infrared) that would be perfect. Normal car glass blocks UV-A already.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I too am not too fond of tinting but I may just do the rear window (backlight).
The severe angle IMO makes it a bit of a magnifying glass back there.

I did it to my 02 Camaro back then and the a/c was much better at keeping up with the heat back there.

Rob


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Go with 40% Tint, that's what my local tint place did to keep my car legal.
You can still see clearly into the inside of the car while standing outside of it and it blocks the heat from the sun fairly well.

I got a top tier tint called LLUMAR CTX tint.













Even on a cloudy day where any tint can look really dark, I can still see inside my car with 40%


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

obermd said:


> I'm not a fan of tinting, but when our office was "tinted" the office became much more livable, especially in the afternoons. I'm looking for the lightest additional tint I can get that will assist in keeping the car cooler. When I said 5% I was referring to 5% darker than the stock windows - sides and rear only. I definitely don't want to touch the windshield. Thanks for the replies - if I can find something that's clear in the visible light range but blocks UV-B and IR (infrared) that would be perfect. Normal car glass blocks UV-A already.


Here in Australia a good tint makes a huge difference. The tint I have allows 70% light through and visability even at night is no problem. It gives 99% UV protection and 40% infra red (heat) protection. The windscreen comes with a strip across the top which gradually lightens until it turns clear about 6" down. No tint is allowed on the windscreen unless it comes from the factory that way. A side effect of tint is that if a stone hits a tinted window it holds the shattered window together and keeps the weather out and the glass from going everywhere inside of the car. It is also good at stopping those annoying bright lights shining in the wing mirrors when people with loaded cars come up behind you.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

This is AirBlue 80 on the roll up window. This is what I have on my windshield. You can't even tell its there. 40+% heat blockage. 



















Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

